# Crunching and Gaming



## KieX (Nov 17, 2012)

Right, I'm going to confess here: I've dedicated so many of my resources to crunching that I feel guilty using a computer for anything else. I know it's probably a mild psychosis.. but whatever.. 

So, seeing that a lot of members here are both crunchers and gamers I wanted to have a quick poll to get an idea of what everyone else does. Simple poll but comments welcome.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 17, 2012)

Great idea KieX!


KieX said:


> I feel guilty using a computer for anything else.


Same here. You're not alone
I'm using mobile phone only, when I'm home.


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2012)

Crunch and Game on the same machine.  I also hardly ever shut down Crunching to Game.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 17, 2012)

I just game.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 18, 2012)

Still not sure my desktop is idle stable, so crunching is kind of a good thing. 

Also, the amount of gaming I do is not that great, so plenty of crunchy time.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

I won't game on my desktops because that would involve killing the WCG GPU client.  So I do all of my gaming on the HD4000M in my laptop


----------



## Pehla (Nov 18, 2012)

ok guys i dont know if im on right place to post but here it is!! since i love this comunitiy a lot ..,becouse i had help from here few times saving my hardware!! so i was just going to ask if someone can explain what the crunching is??what hardware is compatible??couse i wanna see tpu waaay up on that rank list


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 18, 2012)

I game and crunch on my machine capable of playing modern games, but my other rigs only crunch. So Yes to both "Crunch only" and "Game and crunch on the same PC."


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2012)

I used to have a decent gaming rig , but now it's been dedicated to WCG since before the HCC challenge.  I haven't gamed on it since then.  I did play my PS3 yesterday for a bit though to quench my gaming thirst; obviously it's not as good but it's something


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2012)

crunch and game on the same PC with a farm of other PCs dedicated to gaming, atleast thats what i did when i still had all my machines.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 18, 2012)

I crunch and game on the same machine. Some games I have to set the Bionic client to snooze while I game, others I can game and crunch at the same time. Surprisingly to me, I'm able to crunch with my cpu and gpu and still play Borderlands 2 on high settings and get acceptable FPS.


----------



## hat (Nov 18, 2012)

I voted Other, since I have one machine that is pretty much a dedicated cruncher, although it does do other, non resource intensive things. My main machine, Starlifter, also crunches, but I may suspend crunching while gaming, depending on the game. Most of the time I can crunch and game at the same time, but sometimes that doesn't work out.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't game as much as I used to but like the ability to play anything that's out now on my main rig when I choose to do so. Thanks to the gpu wu's my rig(s) get to take advantage of their graphics hardware to do something good 

Thanks to the server nature of FX chips I have not yet had a reason to pause crunching while doing anything else.... with the exception of a quick benchmark once in awhile.

@Pehla- browse through our stickied threads in our forum section- they explain what we do and how to get setup:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=68


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2012)

I crunch and game on the same machine  ... for now   When i get the Ivy Bridge rig built, I will crunch 24/7 on the i5 2400 and part time on the 3570K


----------



## BlackOmega (Nov 18, 2012)

Where's the game only option?  I mainly game and use my rigs for other things like writing papers.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 18, 2012)

I crunch while I play, except for big games xD like BF3, or when I was on Crysis 3 Alpha, that I put crunch at sleep.


----------



## KieX (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys. This is mighty interesting. 



BlackOmega said:


> Where's the game only option?  I mainly game and use my rigs for other things like writing papers.



That would fall under the "other" (this is the crunching forum). Would you consider crunching between those games? You would probably never notice it's running and you can suspend it whilst gaming of course.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 18, 2012)

PC is my life, so i do all kind of things while at PC.And ofcourse am not forgetting about real life


----------



## NHKS (Nov 18, 2012)

I know the epic-level members have more than 2 dedicated crunching rigs.. 

as for me I  started crunching recently and at the moment using my modest but charming C2D E4500 desktop to crunch.. this pc is used for all purposes including gaming (/sigh/ if only my 9800gt could crunch).. I crunch with the cpu @ 100% when I am at home (fulltime during weekends & holidays).. even @ 100% crunching it is more than happy to let me work with  common applications, browse the net, watch videos/ listen music in parallel!

going forward however I would like to have at least 1 dedicated cpu cruncher and the future of GPU WUs would have a lot of bearing on my decision to include a dedicated gpu as well.. with radeons having a significant edge over geforce in crunching, 7xx0 or even 8xx0(if it comes early 2013) would be nice to have as a cruncher.. lets hope WCG standardizes GPU WUs as well


----------



## KieX (Nov 18, 2012)

NHKS said:


> I know the epic-level members have more than 2 dedicated crunching rigs..
> 
> as for me I  started crunching recently and at the moment using my modest but charming C2D E4500 desktop to crunch.. this pc is used for all purposes including gaming (/sigh/ if only my 9800gt could crunch).. I crunch with the cpu @ 100% when I am at home (fulltime during weekends & holidays).. even @ 100% crunching it is more than happy to let me work with  common applications, browse the net, watch videos/ listen music in parallel!
> 
> going forward however I would like to have at least 1 dedicated cpu cruncher and the future of GPU WUs would have a lot of bearing on my decision to include a dedicated gpu as well.. with radeons having a significant edge over geforce in crunching, 7xx0 or even 8xx0(if it comes early 2013) would be nice to have as a cruncher.. lets hope WCG standardizes GPU WUs as well



It might be a while before they standardize a GPU WU. But even if you don't base your GPU choice on crunching.. those AMD's come with crazy game bundles.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2012)

KieX said:


> It might be a while before they standardize a GPU WU. But even if you don't base your GPU choice on crunching.. those AMD's come with crazy game bundles.



   And they are pretty good gaming cards anyway (7750 and up....with the 7850/7870 being the sweet spot right now for price, performance, and efficiency)


----------



## NHKS (Nov 18, 2012)

KieX said:


> It might be a while before they standardize a GPU WU. But even if you don't base your GPU choice on crunching.. those AMD's come with crazy game bundles.


 right.. atleast one project with gpu support would be mighty nice to crunch.. at the moment HCC but I guess it is set conclude in the coming few months (?).. but yes 7850/7870 hit the sweet spot in price-performance when it comes to gaming/crunching.. for crunching 'alone' 7770 would be the most effective cost wise.. I am weighing the options and will soon decide to upgrade..

EDIT:


Norton said:


> And they are pretty good gaming cards anyway (7750 and up....with the 7850/7870 being the sweet spot right now for price, performance, and efficiency)


coincidence or what!.. i added my reply and you had already said what I was thinking..


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 26, 2012)

I crunch & game on the same machine; but I only game a couple hours a week. Crunching is 24/7.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2012)

dhoshaw said:


> I crunch & game on the same machine; but I only game a couple hours a week. Crunching is 24/7.



And that's how it should be


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2012)

Unlike in the past where I had multiple crunching rigs, I only have one right now and I play games a couple hours every night. I pause Bionc while playing. All work and no play....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 26, 2012)

I crunch and game on my main rig and crunch only on the others.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2012)

I crunch and game on my main rig.  Just recently got it running right so I might be doing some more gaming than usual, but still not a lot.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a rig that only runs a vent server and crunches 24/7 now. I game on my main rig because i rage out when i lag lol.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 29, 2012)

I use my PC for work


----------

